# Packing for the Apocalypse



## a_majoor (3 Jan 2009)

From Wired (whould they lie?  )

http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/12/the-apocalyse-i.html



> *The Apocalypse is Coming: What You Need to Pack*
> By Charlie Sorrel EmailDecember 31, 2008 | 9:00:33 AMCategories: Anxiety
> 
> Crisis schmisis. It’s nothing more than a crisis of consumer confidence, and Wired.com Editor Dylan Tweney’s list of 12 Good Gadgets for Hard Times is a great way to spend some money to survive it.
> ...


----------



## Sigs Pig (3 Jan 2009)

While you are waiting for the end, I would like to suggest a good read that WILL come in useful, esp. if the end is caused by some form of radiation....
*The Zombie Survival Guide: Complete Protection from the Living Dead* by Max Brooks

~ME

'Ignorance is the undead's strongest ally, knowledge their deadliest enemy.'


----------



## a_majoor (4 Jan 2009)

Add shotguns, polearms and samurai swords to the list if you are waiting for the Zombie Apocalypse...... ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (4 Jan 2009)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Add shotguns, polearms and samurai swords to the list if you are waiting for the Zombie Apocalypse...... ;D



You forgot the baseball bat :, you at least need something that will give you the sound of a zombie's head being busted open  ;D


----------



## Occam (4 Jan 2009)

Geez, I read the thread title and saw "Parking for the Apocalypse" and thought this would be about the current transit strike in Ottawa...


----------



## TCBF (4 Jan 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> Geez, I read the thread title and saw "Parking for the Apocalypse" and thought this would be about the current transit strike in Ottawa...



- Figures.  Only government workers would go on strike at a time like this.


----------



## Occam (4 Jan 2009)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Figures.  Only government workers would go on strike at a time like this.



Would it surprise you to know that they've worked without a contract since April 1, but waited until December 10 to go on strike?  

<end threadjack>


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine (4 Jan 2009)

I think that an excellent addition to the list of things to pack:

A towel

Towels are so useful, They can hide you from enemies, dry you off, keep you warm, be used as a weapon, etc..
I think its a perfect addition to the list of apocalyptic survival items. Cheers,

MPF


----------



## JAWS228 (4 Jan 2009)

And for those of you here who have played the game Fallout 3 for xbox, you'll know that a vacuum cleaner, firehose nozzle, electric conductor unit and pilot light are all that's required to make your own handy rocket launcher...and who needs to know all that stuff mentioned below, when you have a really really big gun?    this one's gonna get me in trouble....


----------



## geo (4 Jan 2009)

If the Apocalypse is coming you need to pack .... NOTHING

Just stick your head between your legs & kiss your a$$ goodbye... all other doohickies are superfluous


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Jan 2009)

Fide et Fortitudine said:
			
		

> I think that an excellent addition to the list of things to pack:
> 
> A towel


I agree.  You can also use your towel to hitchhike off the planet once the zombies try to take over!


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Jan 2009)

You need an electronic thumb for that, but the towel makes a hitchhikers life infinitely more comfortable.


----------



## 1RNBR (5 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> If the Apocalypse is coming you need to pack .... NOTHING
> 
> Just stick your head between your legs & kiss your a$$ goodbye... all other doohickies are superfluous



Agreed!


----------



## a_majoor (20 Apr 2010)

Another list:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/syltguides/fullview/R3GUI5FKXAI2ES?pf_rd_p=498060671&pf_rd_s=sylt-center&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B003BM5GQ2&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1GD5041K50K952FJHSTN



> *MINI KIT*
> "A mini survival kit is a survival kit which consists of those most essential outdoor survival tools and supplies which are the hardest to improvise or replace. A mini survival kit is intended to be carried along all the time and is usually designed to complement other survival tools carried along in a larger, separate bag. These kits may be referred to as BOATs, or Bug-Out Altoids Tins." <Wikipedia>
> 
> [1] My kit is built of the version you can find here: http://www.survival.com/best.htm
> ...



Useful for most circumstances, you will need to augmnent this if you are preparing for extreme conditions (like the Zombie apocalypse. Why is everyone on about that. Am I missing something? [cleans shotgun] )


----------



## Brasidas (20 Apr 2010)

Nobody seems to care about comms.

For any scenario involving nukes, you need to pack a vacuum-tube based HF set with a longwire antenna. No expensive ruggedizing required.


----------



## a_majoor (13 May 2010)

An article about DIY emergency care, useful in cases where the normal EMS is down (think the ice storm or Manitoba floods, but being the person waiting for us to come get you...

http://www.thesurvivalistblog.net/2010/05/how-to-care-for-wounds.html



> *How to Care For Wounds When the Medical System Has Collapsed*
> May 11th, 2010 by mdcreekmore in Survival Medicine
> 
> Guest post by Ishabaka
> ...



Personally, I'd use this more as a starter to stimulate thinking and further research, but you can use this information directly


----------



## a_majoor (27 Sep 2010)

Buy your survival kit on Amazon.com!

http://www.amazon.com/Post-Apocalyptic-Survival/lm/R2N4MBOCHDZ1JV/

Barnett Predator 18035 Crossbow Package 	
1.  Barnett Predator 18035 Crossbow Package by Barnett
$641.10

2.  Stanley FatMax Xtreme 55-120 FuBar III by Stanley
$79.90

3.  Ka-Bar Machete Kukri Md: 1249. by Ka-bar
$45.98

4.  LEATHERMAN - MULTI TOOL, WAVE-BLACK, NYLON DARK (830246) (830246) by Leatherman
Click for pricing info

5.  7" Survival Push Knife with Fire Starter Set (SG7PKF) by Grey Eagle
$8.99   Used & New from: $4.05

6.  SOG Specialty Knives & Tools F01T Tactical Tomahawk, Black Hardcased by SOG Specialty Knives
$35.62   Used & New from: $29.99

7.  Folding Shovel with Pick, Compass, Multifunction Survival Tool, Emergency Zone® Brand by Emergency Zone
$14.99   Used & New from: $8.95

8.  Gator Grip ETC-200MO Universal Socket by Endeavor Tool LLC
$17.90   Used & New from: $16.95

9.  Smith's PP1 Pocket Pal Multifunction Sharpener by Smith Abrasives
$8.53   Used & New from: $5.98

10.  Freeplay Energy Eyemax WB 2009 Self-Sufficient AM/FM/Weatherband Radio, iPod/mp3 dock and LED Flashlight (Black) by Freeplay Energy
$74.95

11.  Petzl E49P TacTikka Plus 4-LED Headlamp, Black by Petzl
Click for pricing info

12.  3M COMPANY 1160-A 2x60YD Multi Duct Tape by 3M
$5.89   Used & New from: $4.64

13.  5mmx50' Rope by Emergency Zone
$7.00   Used & New from: $2.49

14.  Brunton Trooper Mirrored Sighting Compass by Brunton
$26.95

15.  CamelBak Rogue 70-Ounce Hydration Pack by Camelbak
$36.32 - $139.99

16.  Reliance Products 5 Gallon Poly-Bagged Fold-A-Carrier Collapsible Water Carrier by Reliance
$9.89   Used & New from: $6.95

17.  Klean Kanteen with Loop Cap, (40 oz) by klean kanteen
$22.99

18.  Potable Aqua Water Treatment Tablets by Potable Aqua
$8.44   Used & New from: $4.98

19.  TITANIUM "TI-LITE" MUG by VARGO
Out of stock

20.  MSR Pocket Rocket Stove by MSR
$39.95   Used & New from: $39.90

21.  Vargo Stainless Steel "scork" by VARGO
$8.77   Used & New from: $5.99

22.  2 Packs of New NATO Water and Windproof Matches by Proforce Equipment
$13.19   Used & New from: $7.97

23.  Coleman Medium First Aid Kit by Coleman
$14.99   Used & New from: $10.99

24.  Therm-a-Rest Trail Lite by Therm-A-Rest
$49.95 - $69.95

25.  Dry Top 410129 10-by-12-Foot Full Finish Size Tarp, 5-Millimeter, 2.9-Ounce, Green Camouflage by Dry Top
$13.95

26.  Rothco 4358 G.I. PLUS ENHANCED WOODLAND DIGITAL CAMO RIP-STOP PONCHO by Rothco
$23.49   Used & New from: $19.95

27.  Featherlite +20 Ultra Light, Ultra Compact, Sleeping Bag By Ledge by Ledge
$149.99   Used & New from: $64.99

28.  Teton Sports Scout 3400 Internal Frame Backpack by Teton Sports
$69.99

29.  BlackHawk® Hellstorm® S.O.L.A.G.™ Glove with Kevlar® by BlackHawk
$50.97 - $89.29

30.  Deluxe Black Nylon Swat Belt by Rothco
$12.20   Used & New from: $9.95

31.  Zan Headgear Velcro Balaclava Black One Size Fits All OSFA WB114V by Zanheadgear
$11.98

32.  ACU Digital Camouflage Boonie Hat by Rothco
$7.95 - $12.10

33.  Patagonia Men's Talus Jacket by Patagonia
$100.99 - $250.00

34.  Rothco Camouflage Vintage Paratrooper Cargo Pants by Rothco
$26.01 - $38.17

35.  Hi-Tec Men's Altitude IV WP Hiking Boot,Black,12 M by Hi-Tec
$65.56

36.  10700 GENUINE GOVERNMENT AIR FORCE PILOTS SUNGLASSES BY "AMERICAN OPTICS" 52 MM GOLD by Rothco
$42.99

37.  Shakespeare Medium Action Travel Mate Telescopic Kit Combo (6-Feet 6-Inch) by Shakespeare
$23.95   Used & New from: $20.95

38.  Lot of 12 Helix Screwgate Locking Carabiner 7cm by DSAE
Used & New from: $8.99

Some of these items are redundant (a Kukri _and_ a tomahawk?), so purchase according to tast and your price range. Some of the stuff would also be useful as kit (multipurpose entrenching tools, Stanley "Fu-bar", sharpening tool, the radio/MP3dock/LED flashlight and the universal socket come to mind as a general purpose tool kit that can be packed in a tool roll under the seat, and replacing the sleeping bag would score high on my list), but once again, this is a matter of taste, your own situation and budget.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Sep 2010)

My personal fave:


			
				Thucydides said:
			
		

> 6.  SOG Specialty Knives & Tools F01T Tactical Tomahawk, Black Hardcased by SOG Specialty Knives
> $35.62   Used & New from: $29.99


As opposed to a "strategic" or "operational" tomahawk?


----------



## a_majoor (30 Sep 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> My personal fave:As opposed to a "strategic" or "operational" tomahawk?



ITAR rules and various international treaties restrict the sale and export of operational and strategic tomahawks


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2010)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> ITAR rules and various international treaties restrict the sale and export of operational and strategic tomahawks


Not to mention a devil of a time packing it into your bug out bag  ;D


----------



## a_majoor (1 Jan 2011)

Some lessons from the recent NYC snowstorm (relearned from the Icestorm etc.)

http://www.bermanpost.com/2010/12/individual-short-term-food-storage-is.html



> *Individual Short-Term Food Storage is Vital*
> 
> The recent blizzard has shown once again the importance of having at least a basic short-term food store. Intentional slowdown or otherwise, people found themselves trapped in their home or apartment unable to go out for sustenance. Even if not technically trapped, many were in a position where they did not want to be forced out to face the elements or on to the dangerous roads.
> 
> ...



More at Instapundit:



> ANOTHER UPDATE: Reader Richard Dean writes: “Excellent advice on the storing essentials in case of a disaster, even a minor one. One word of caution: beware of the thin plastic gallon jugs of water sold at most grocery stores. They will keep for maybe a year before the plastic breaks down and they spring leaks. I found this out the hard way one time when I checked my emergency kit and found that my water had leaked and I had lost several cans of food, 100 rounds of premium handgun ammunition, a roll of duct tape, and a hand-crank emergency radio into a soupy mess. Luckily, it wasn’t during an emergency that I found this out.” Yeah, and if you store plastic containers directly on a concrete floor they break down faster. Canned goods shouldn’t be hurt by wetting, though, except for the labels.
> 
> MORE: Reader Paul Carlson writes: “For metal cans of food, write down the contents on the lid with a magic marker. Thus, if the labels do come off, you still know what you have before you open it.”
> 
> ...


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Jan 2011)

I have my survival (read: NB Power Failure) kit stocked at all times.  Some canned meat, veggies, fruit cups, water, candles, etc.  Enough for three days.  And enough blunt objects to defend my stash from would-be looters


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Jan 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I have my survival (read: NB Power Failure) kit stocked at all times.  Some canned meat, veggies, fruit cups, water, candles, etc.  Enough for three days.  And enough blunt objects to defend my stash from would-be looters



What are you doing with Julian Assange at your house.  Oh no, that would be a blunt excrement, not object.


----------



## dapaterson (1 Jan 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I have my survival (read: NB Power Failure) kit stocked at all times.  Some canned meat, veggies, fruit cups, water, candles, etc.  Enough for three days.  And enough blunt objects to defend my stash from would-be looters



Hello? Where's the Crown Royal on that list?


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Jan 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Hello? Where's the Crown Royal on that list?


Oh, that's not part of the survival kit, it's just here, omnipresent.


----------



## a_majoor (1 Jan 2011)

Vodka is more versatile, it also works with your first aid kit (disinfectant, anesthetic), and if your water is going bad, you can refreshi t without feeling quite so guilty...


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Jan 2011)

During the ice storm I used to pick an icicle each evening as it darkened and my wife and I would then enjoy a scotch on the rocks. One only, because we did not know when the world was going to rejoin us, but it was our reward for coping.


----------



## a_majoor (2 Jan 2011)

A very long discussion at Instapundit today (02 Jan 11)

Some points for those who are not inclined to look it up:

"Self heating" MRE's don't require huge amounts of water to reconstitute like dried foods do. Canadian IMPs also don't need to be reconstituted

Invest in a water filter, or jugs of unscented bleach. “In an emergency, think of this (one gallon of Regular Clorox Bleach) as 3,800 gallons of drinking water.”

Power supply. UPS systems are good for small items, but larger appliances need plenty of power. Your generator needs to put out enough amperage to start an electric motor, which is a lot more than just to run things. Limit the circuit to what you *really* need (fridge and well pump if you have a well), so you can use a reasonable sized generator. Some people have experimented with using hybrid cars to supply power, at least the car engine runs often and gets periodic maintainance.

More advanced prep includes the use of propane to supply heat and fuel. Consider the cost/benefit ratio for your situation'

Small toolkit, letherman/swiss army knife and rope should be on your list

Tarps and duct tape

Glowsticks (Cheap and easy to buy nowadays)

Cash (when the ATM and internet are out, cash still works)

Cheers!


----------



## Haletown (2 Jan 2011)

We have a Go-Kit always packed . .   just an old "wheely" suitcase with our camping gear in it and two old backpacks ready to be filled with stuff from our pantry.

For food, we just buy cans of beans, stew, pastas etc and once a year we donate them to a food bank & then re-stock.  We have copies of survival instructions, First Aid kit, batteries,  a radio etc etc & 24 one litre bottles of water and a couple of rolls of toilet paper

We always have a bottle of ordinary Javex in the kit as well . . .   purification of water and being able to make surfaces & wounds  etc germ free is a biggy . . . even if the water may taste like crap.

We'd be good for at least 72 hours . . . we could stretch it if we had to.

My preference in an emergency would be to stay put, even if our condo was damaged.  So much stuff here to help survive - like two propane tanks & one of those indoor "safe" propane powered catalytic heaters  - and we do have a 9v CO detector just like the article recommended.

Never had to use it, hope we don't but it was pretty easy to assemble.  Had to store the camping gear somewhere.


----------



## Avor (2 Jan 2011)

Other than the normal things to pack, like vodka and medievil weaponry, I would take a favouite book. Called "Back to Basics" (readers digest 1981), it's an old book that tells you everythinng you ever wanted to know about pioneer and basic liveing. It covers things like natual wool dyes, how to perpair animal furs, how/wha plants repersents the depth of the water table, how to build a log cabin, how and where to place a wind turbine, running a firsh farm, basic wood and metal work. Heck not only does it tell  you how to smoke and preserve your food, it shows you how to make a smoker out a old fridge!

I suppose you could also use this book as a blunt object, but this kind of info is priceless, and will help in the aftermath. Surviving the end of the modern, civilized world means jack if you end up living like a cave man, or run out canned food and die next winter.


----------



## a_majoor (3 Jan 2011)

The SAS survival guide is also full of useful information about long term outdoor survival. The pocket edition is best for your survival bag/bug out kit, so I would not be thinking in terms of using it as a blunt instrument. (note, the Kindel or ebook edition of this or other survival guide is NOT recommended!  ;D)


----------



## a_majoor (30 Jan 2011)

Compact and effective first aid kit:

http://nextbigfuture.com/2011/01/individual-first-aid-kits-ifak-help.html#more



> Individual First Aid Kits (IFAK) Help Save Lives in Tucson Shooting - links for training and amazon sells the parts
> 5
> Share
> 
> ...



Go to link for more


----------



## a_majoor (22 Feb 2011)

And a website/forum for all you survival fans:

http://www.survival-preps.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## willellis (22 Feb 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> From Wired (whould they lie?  )
> 
> http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/12/the-apocalyse-i.html




Wow, looks like the writer just finished watching "The Book of Eli".


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Feb 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Add shotguns, polearms and samurai swords to the list if you are waiting for the Zombie Apocalypse...... ;D


I love you man!! ;D


----------



## Redeye (22 Feb 2011)

I remember when those "have a 72 hour emergency kit" ads started running, my wife asked if I had one packed.  I said "I have a Glock 17, a couple hundred rounds of 9mm in the cabinet, and at least a couple of bottles of scotch in the house at any given time.  Anything else we need I can take from someone else or barter for."

That said, kidding aside,  I've been living in the country now for a year and a half, and you learn very quickly about what to keep around.  Nova Scotia Power is not exactly the most reliable of utilities when we get lashed by storms, and no power means no pump for my well means no water.  So there's a few gallons of bottled water downstairs, when storms are coming we fill up the sinks and bathtubs, and there's always enough food and propane in the house and firewood to last a few days at least.  I've never tried it obviously, but if another Hurricane Juan struck, I think I could endure for at least a week in whatever followed without needing anything from outside.  I know some "survivalist" types who are a little more crazy about things, but I don't see the need for that (barring a zombie apocalypse where what really matters is weapons and skill-at-arms anyhow).

It's amazing that people don't think of cash, either - we're so used to having access to ATMs, debit cards, etc.  Working in a bank I usually forget about it too because I don't think of going to the bank as a regular errand like most people would.  When the big blackout in 2003 hit, I was working in a bank and our manager, by candlelight, had the foresight to give us each $100 in cash - came in handy that night, because it was ridiculously hot so the memsahib and I just went for a long drive (in an air conditioned car) and eventually found a chip truck to have dinner at.  Lesson learned though - after a dramatic power failure, don't be surprised if fuel supplies get disrupted for a while.  Lots of gas stations ran out and replacement stock was a long time coming.


----------



## a_majoor (26 Feb 2011)

Various knives at Amazon.com:

Gerber Bear Grylis Survival Series: http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=2618137011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=right-3&pf_rd_r=0K5KSXPGH4TBTEXFXPHP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1288870162&pf_rd_i=507846
Several different multi tools, knives and survival gear

Ka-Bar D2 Extreme Knife W/Leather Sheath 2-1283-3: http://www.amazon.com/Ka-Bar-Extreme-Leather-Sheath-2-1283-3/dp/B000GKAXQ0
Classic fighting knife. Much more rugged than the Fairbairn Sykes Commando knife, and can be used as a tool as well.

Ka-Bar Becker BK3 Tac Tool Fixed Blade Knife: http://www.amazon.com/Ka-Bar-Becker-BK3-Fixed-Blade/dp/B001IPILMA?ie=UTF8&qid=1298603587&sr=8-10
Think of a small pry bar with a very sharp edge....

Like everything else, what works for you depends on your circumstances and needs. Personally, I look at a knife as a tool, so being able to chop onions or cut cord is as important as dispatching sentries/zombies.


----------



## a_majoor (24 Mar 2011)

A comprehensive list from Amazon.com perhaps inspired by the Japanese experience:

http://www.amazon.com/Necessary-Supplies-for-your-Emergency-Disaster-Kit/lm/RX02Q5UISJRD7/


----------



## a_majoor (31 Mar 2011)

Japanese "hackers" respond to the disaster (part 1 of 2):

http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/03/hackerspace-happenings-make-interviews-tokyos-akiba.html



> *John Baichtal: How did Tokyo Hackerspace members react to the disaster?*
> 
> Akiba: I don’t think anyone could really ignore what was going on. The mailing list was a fountain of information from people who were trying to debunk a lot of the sensationalism that was going on in the media. Luckily, we have members from scientific and technical backgrounds who would put a lot of the information into perspective. This was especially helpful for the nuclear meltdown.
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (31 Mar 2011)

2 of 2:

http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/03/hackerspace-happenings-make-interviews-tokyos-akiba.html



> JB: Why was the Geiger counter project needed? Didn’t citizens of Tokyo have access to radiation data?
> 
> A: Within one day of the nuclear meltdown, independent geiger counters started appearing on Ustream. They were from geiger kits made by Strawberry Linux in Japan. At the time, those were the only source of radiation data available to the public. The government only released radiation data after strong demands by the residents, international media, and representatives of different countries. Before that, the government would only release radiation readings once per day and it would be disseminated to the public like a weather report. There were many complaints internationally that the government was not releasing enough information and so they started releasing radiation data approximately a week after the incident started.
> 
> ...



As an interesting aside, this tracks with the Libertarians as a social movement meme; the hackers are going to work without any reference to the government, and are generally working much faster and more efficiently. Jerry Pournelle talked about this in the past, comparing the all volunteer Civil Defense organizations of the 1950's with FEMA after Hurricane Katrina. Bureaucrats are good at making plans, not so much at executing them.
[/quote]


----------



## a_majoor (22 Apr 2011)

Looking for something to ride out the Zombie Apocalypse? Lots of pictures

http://design-fetish.blogspot.com/2010/08/safe-house.html

[/quote]
Well, I've been bumping into this house on design websites for a while now without really looking into it. I just thought its another one of those minimally designed cool houses. Turns out its a bit more than that!

Located on the outskirts of Warsaw, Poland, 'The Safe House' by Katowice-based architectural
office KWK Promes is a two-storey residential house that aims to provide a feeling
of maximum security for the residents.

True to its name, the most distinguishable element of the design is the moveable exterior wall components that allow the house to be completely closed to its environment or open and connected to the rural landscape.

While the initial read of the design might seem confining, the house, when in its open state, offers immense transparency while establishing a strong relationship to the site.
[/quote]


----------



## dinicthus (4 May 2011)

Well, assuming you are speaking of the same Apocalypse as listed in the Bible, then find all your Christian friend's houses, at least the ones who were raptured out of here, (or all committed mass suicide, along with every single innocent child on Earth, as the media will likely report) and collect all the guns, ammo, and food that  you can find, because God (really) knows that they won't be needing it.

Make sure to not receive that mark on your forehead or hand/wrist, because all who receive that over the coming seven years will be tossed into the lake of fire, eventually, which, from all accounts, seems to be a negative environment in which to spend forever, and try to live in a way that avoids all forms of telecommunication or contact with others who are using telecommunications.

Northern Canada is a great place to start working on those seven years' worth of MRE's you secreted away in that 53.5' container out in who knows where, and, well, some form of electronic monitoring of the media so you can watch the sane world disintegrate from the comfort of your OTHER 53.5' container equipped with the infrastructure to support life.

Things will be greatly simplified if you neglect to acquire any dependents prior to said apocalypse. However, if you did commit that preparedness faux pas, then merely triple everything, for spouse and child, or more as the list of dependents grows, and proceed as indicated. 

Do NOT make tracks in the snow during winter, do not cause large smoke plumes, and don't use a vehicle for anything unless it is exceedingly well camouflaged from any form or wavelength of remote detection. Big Brother will not only be watching you if he can, but demanding obedience and tribute.

It may never be too early to start preparing, but it can definitely be too late.  If you get all this ready, and then have the bad form to be one of those people who gets taken out in the rapture, you can always prepare in advance, bequeath it to your favorite relatives or whoever you think is most likely to be Left Behind. They can thank you later, if they survive.


----------



## redzaku (9 May 2011)

got to add one of these to kit
http://www.survivaloutdoorgear.com/product_info.php?products_id=54176372
the crovel, best thing i ever wanted!


----------



## a_majoor (10 May 2011)

Oh, piffle. _*This*_ is much more versatile!


----------



## NavyShooter (10 May 2011)

I'm well equipped....

Bring ammo if you're coming over, but be sure to call first.  

There's 3 nice things about having a house on a hill.

1.  Nice view  (good selling point for wife)

2.  Flooding isn't a concern (understandable practical concern that the wife understands)

3.  Good fields of fire/view (wife looks at you like you're nuts....until the zombies/apocalypse come)

 >   :threat:   >


----------



## Hawk (10 May 2011)

Some friends and I went through this exercise a few years ago - what we'd do when the "lights went out", using that phrase for any tilt in society. I have the SAS survival guide, and one of my friends is a Native who has lived off the land. I collected a basic survival kit including Leatherman, various knives, first aid stuff, etc. Most of our exercise, however, was on paper. It was interesting the ideas this small group came up with, for survival, defense, then setting up a place to live.

About to experience my first hurricane last year, I went online for suggestions for my supplies, and put together the suggested kit. Now its always on hand.


----------



## dinicthus (14 May 2011)

How about spending a weekend in "surviving with only that which we have prepared for surviving such an occasion" mode?

What better way to ascertain what would be handy than actually running a field test, using the stuff you have prepared?


----------



## Bass ackwards (14 May 2011)

Figured I'd post this here, given that the Telegraph was the most credible source I could find covering this story.

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provision of the Copyright Act:

Giant asteroid heading close to Earth
A giant asteroid weighing 55 million tonnes will just miss the Earth later this year, Nasa experts have predicted.

By Martin Evans 7:02AM BST 05 May 2011
207 Comments
The rock, which is quarter of a mile across, will pass between our planet and the moon in November and will be visible with small telescopes.
Robin Scagell of the Society for Popular Astronomy said: “It’s rare we get the chance to see an asteroid up close.”
If it were to hit the earth, the asteroid, named YU55, would have an impact equivalent to 65,000 atom bombs and would leave a crater more than six miles wide and 2,000ft deep.
Passing by at a distance of just 201,000 miles, the asteroid will be the largest object ever to approach the earth so close.
Nasa has officially labelled it a Potentially Hazardous Object, but have stressed there is no danger of impact while on its current course.

link: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/8494145/Giant-asteroid-heading-close-to-

Shall we all drag out our old copies of _Lucifer's Hammer_ ? (ironically, I've been rereading mine the past few days and a coworker mentioned hearing about this asteroid today at work)

Thucydides, I like your shotgun. I've got a '97 but with a very long barrel on it. I'd love to find the fixin's to convert it to a trench broom.

(Edited to highlight the article and add the copyright caveat)


----------



## OldSolduer (16 May 2011)

So my brain was working last night,....for a change.

Now that Osama bin Laden is dead....what if his corpse reanimated.....like a zombie?

Osama Bin Zombie.......wow what a thought!


----------



## HavokFour (18 May 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> So my brain was working last night,....for a change.
> 
> Now that Osama bin Laden is dead....what if his corpse reanimated.....like a zombie?
> 
> Osama Bin Zombie.......wow what a thought!



Good thing he's a couple thousand feet under water.  ;D

EDIT: Scratch that, the Zombie Apocalypse has begun. Gentlemen, I give you Patient Zero. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKM1UD4ZPTg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Sythen (19 May 2011)

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20110518/zombie-awareness-110518/

I take this as conclusive evidence it will happen soon. *puts on tin foil hat*


----------



## HavokFour (19 May 2011)

Sythen said:
			
		

> http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20110518/zombie-awareness-110518/
> 
> I take this as conclusive evidence it will happen soon. *puts on tin foil hat*



Well this was unexpected, I'm feeling kind of paranoid now. What a twist!  

http://emergency.cdc.gov/socialmedia/zombies_blog.asp


----------



## ballz (19 May 2011)

I've been preparing for the apocolypse for the last 8 months and packing for the last week or more. You have all been been misinformed about the date, but you will be ready 3 days early so it's no big deal.

The real apocolypse is May 24 when the Infantry DP1.1 course starts.


----------



## vonGarvin (19 May 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> The real apocolypse is May 24 when the Infantry DP1.1 course starts.



Oh, I'm ready for that!  ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (19 May 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm ready for that!  ;D


No you aren't.....

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/Entertainment/20110518/zombie-awareness-110518/


Latest on the Zombie Apocalypse. Don't forget the Spanish Inquisition.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uprjmoSMJ-o&feature=fvst


----------



## a_majoor (26 Jun 2011)

In cosmic terms, 8000 miles is a bit too close for comfort:

http://www.skyandtelescope.com/observing/highlights/124430479.html



> *Asteroid To Buzz Earth Monday, June 27th*
> 
> Asteroid 2011 MD, a chunk of rock estimated to be 20 to 65 feet (2 to 20 m) across, is expected to pass less than 8,000 miles above Earth's surface around 1 p.m. EDT (17:00 UT) on Monday, June 27th. The actual event will be observable only from South Africa and parts of Antarctica, but the approach will be visible across Australia, New Zealand, southern and eastern Asia, and the western Pacific.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marshall12345 (21 Jul 2011)

A zombie survival kit isn't a kit without all seaons of The Sopranos and a DVD player.. great series.


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Jul 2011)

JoeMoe said:
			
		

> A zombie survival kit isn't a kit without all seaons of The Sopranos and a DVD player.. great series.



right....and how do you think you're going to power the DVD player?


----------



## ballz (21 Jul 2011)

The new fossil fuel = Zombie corpses

I'll bet one corpse would burn like a tank of furnace oil


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Jul 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> The new fossil fuel = Zombie corpses
> 
> I'll bet one corpse would burn like a tank of furnace oil



 ;D Thank you!! That did make me smile!! Well done.....


----------



## Dovely74 (21 Jul 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> The new fossil fuel = Zombie corpses
> 
> I'll bet one corpse would burn like a tank of furnace oil



Could almost be possible, as per this design: http://zombiesafehouse.wordpress.com/2010-zshc-winner/


----------



## Marshall12345 (21 Jul 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> right....and how do you think you're going to power the DVD player?




Solar powered of course.


----------



## a_majoor (30 Jul 2011)

Place a treadmill between you and the zombie hordes. They will shamble onto it and start walking, turning the treadmill and the attached generator. Since they won't stop until they snack on you, you should be assured all the electrical energy you need.

The DVD player needs to have a good set of speakers to drown out the moaning while you enjoy your DVD.  ;D


----------



## ballz (31 Jul 2011)

But that would be so much better for the environment....


----------



## a_majoor (31 Jul 2011)

Other people are also thinking about surviving the apocalypse:


----------



## Bowers525 (1 Aug 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> So my brain was working last night,....for a change.
> 
> Now that Osama bin Laden is dead....what if his corpse reanimated.....like a zombie?
> 
> Osama Bin Zombie.......wow what a thought!



The perfect excuse to get some range time on your own personal Osombie Bin Laden!


----------



## a_majoor (13 Nov 2011)

And what post apocalyptic wasteland adventure isn't improved with a tasty sandwitch?

http://www.shootingillustrated.com/index.php/17222/cmmgs-tactical-sammich/



> *CMMG’s Tactical Sammich*
> 
> When the apocalypse arrives, will you be stuck eating astronaut ice cream, or would you prefer a hearty sandwich?
> By Ed Friedman (RSS)
> ...


----------



## FlyingDutchman (15 Nov 2011)

Condoms.  Do you want to raise a new born in a wasteland?  Also good for trading.


----------



## Bass ackwards (15 Nov 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Condoms.  Do you want to raise a new born in a wasteland?  Also good for trading.



Ah, but if you _don't_ raise newborns in the wasteland, then who's going to protect you when you get too old and decrepit to do it for yourself ?

As far as valuable trade goods: in a post apocalyptic world, I bet a lot more people are going to be hungry rather than horny...(you figure it out )


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Nov 2011)

You all should have watched "When Aliens Attack" the other night.

Every woman of child bearing age should be pregnant. 

Those who can't should be warriors - there....condoms- good to keep crap out of the barrels of your Zombie killers.


----------



## BadgerTrapper (16 Nov 2011)

Actually, Jim. Condoms, excellent for covering Scopes and putting on the muzzle of your respective Zombie killing machine. (My Setup, Ruger 10/22. 50 Round magazine, Hollowpoint High Velocity rounds and a Meprolight 21 Reflex sight). Not really the kind of thing I wanna get wet, so if you're ever conducting amphibious ops, *nudge, nudge*


----------



## NavyShooter (17 Nov 2011)

I've got a few to choose from, but here's a current favorite...belt-fed .22 rimfire:











(Yeah, I know....maybe I should have cleaned it before I took the picture...)

Failing that, I have these to pick from too:






Tripods are a good thing...just ask my 8 year old:


----------



## a_majoor (28 Nov 2011)

Where to go after the Apocalypse (although it is better to already be in place):

http://www.thesurvivalistblog.net/redoubt-of-the-east/



> *The East Coast Retreat Dilemma*
> 
> by M.D. Creekmore on Sunday, November 27, 2011 · 5 comments
> 
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (28 Nov 2011)

In the middle of a somewhat rambling discussion during the Grey Cup half-time, this young woman offered up, "I told my friend that if zombies attacked, we should head to that Army Reserve Armoures -- the walls are thick, they have guns, and Messes full of alcohol."

While I thought it funny that she completely dismissed the RegF Base, I like the way she thinks.   :nod:


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (28 Nov 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> The SAS survival guide is also full of useful information about long term outdoor survival. The pocket edition is best for your survival bag/bug out kit, so I would not be thinking in terms of using it as a blunt instrument. (note, the Kindel or ebook edition of this or other survival guide is NOT recommended!  ;D)


Ooooo, good idea.



			
				Redeye said:
			
		

> I remember when those "have a 72 hour emergency kit" ads started running, my wife asked if I had one packed.  I said "I have a Glock 17, a couple hundred rounds of 9mm in the cabinet, and at least a couple of bottles of scotch in the house at any given time.  Anything else we need I can take from someone else or barter for."


+1 to this, guns + ammo = an effective "negotiating" tool if the world is crashing down around our ears.

My plan is to head to the closest base and start raiding buildings.  I have it well planned out as to how I would go about do it, both short term and long term.  The great thing about a zombie apocalypse plan is that it works for many things including the government collapsing and the world being in a complete global meltdown with everyone fending for themselves, just change out zombie for murderous citizen and you're good.  I guess the only big difference is I'd give the citizen a warning shot first to allow them the opportunity to choose to leave the hell alone and find someone else to steal from.


----------



## a_majoor (29 Nov 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> In the middle of a somewhat rambling discussion during the Grey Cup half-time, this young woman offered up, "I told my friend that if zombies attacked, we should head to that Army Reserve Armoures -- the walls are thick, they have guns, and Messes full of alcohol."
> 
> While I thought it funny that she completely dismissed the RegF Base, I like the way she thinks.   :nod:



In many places, the reserve armouries are large, self contained, castle like buildings with thick walls and few openings. She is obviously planning ahead.


----------



## a_majoor (29 Nov 2011)

More on planning ahead:


----------



## a_majoor (5 Dec 2011)

And to prepare for the digital apocalypse:

http://www.minyanville.com/dailyfeed/2011/12/02/how-to-avoid-incriminating-facebook/



> *How to Avoid Incriminating Facebook Photos by Drinking More!*
> By Mike Schuster    December 2, 2011 01:45 PM
> 5 Comments
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Dec 2011)

;D


----------



## a_majoor (17 Jan 2012)

Updated list on Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/Pre-Post-Apocalyptic-Survival/lm/R15JR5TZIA3C5T/



> *Pre- Post Apocalyptic Survival*
> 
> A Listmania! list by Lind Ballmer "A setback is a setup for a comeback" (Glen Burnie, MD)
> 
> ...


----------



## BadgerTrapper (21 Jan 2012)

Hey, Navy. What model is that Belt Fed .22? I'm sure I've seen those products floating around the web before, never really looked into them though. Is it not just a .22 receiver on an AR frame? Also, what kind of Optic is on it?


----------



## a_majoor (22 Jan 2012)

While I'm all for being prepared, I usually think of prolonged power outages, snowstorms or fire. Being stranded in a remote location if your car breaks down is another probable event to be prepared for. The cult of "survivalism" from the 1980's (then they were planing to survive a nuclear attack) is apparently back, getting ready for far greater disasters:

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/01/21/us-usa-civilization-collapse-idUSTRE80K0LA20120121



> *Subculture of Americans prepares for civilization's collapse*
> 
> By Jim Forsyth
> Sat Jan 21, 2012 11:44am EST
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (3 Feb 2012)

This list is >$300 USD:

http://www.amazon.com/Essential-family-survival-kit-for-under-300/lm/R2DYSQ3T3F82JI/?_encoding=UTF8&tag=wwwviolentkicom&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325



> The list author says: "When the zombies invade your home, or a hurricane strikes the neighborhood, you can depend on these items to protect your whole family. Most of the things listed here are covered by Amazon.com and include free shipping, except for the 2-way radios, blankets, and firestarter. The heaviest item here are the energy bars, which weigh 3.90 pounds. Everything else is between 1-2 pounds. Total weight to carry would be 19.16 pounds (I didn't count the firestarter and water tablets, they're too small to be of consequence). Total price is exactly $262.27 (excluding shipping costs for the 3 independently sold items).
> 
> Necessary items not listed include your own bottled water, canned food, ponchos, and extra gasoline. Those you can purchase elsewhere just as easily and probably at better prices, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (23 Mar 2012)

From Popular Mechanics, a car survival kit. I'm a bit dubious about the "Alaska jump start" but the rest seems bang on:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/how-to/products/the-ultimate-emergency-preparedness-kit-for-your-car?click=pp#slide-1



> Canadian Arctic rescue teams suggest drivers carry a can of dog food in their cars. Sound crazy? It seems that when people crash their cars into a snow bank on the tundra, they tend to eat their emergency food too soon. The dog food is less palatable and so stranded motorists will wait to eat that can of puppy chow until they really need it.
> 
> You don't have to be driving the vast expanses of northern Canada to get stuck in your car. Take these stories from the past year: Rita Chretien, 56, was found in a remote part of Nevada in May 2011 after being stranded for seven weeks, her car stuck in the mud. Chretien used a plastic bag to catch rainwater to drink. Last December, 23-year-old Lauren Weinberg was stranded on a snowy forest road southeast of Winslow, Ariz., for nine days and survived on two candy bars and a bottle of water. This January, Lynn S. Keelser, 61, survived for a week on peanut butter M&Ms when she took a wrong turn in a rental car and got stuck in an Idaho dairy wastewater pond. None of these drivers had cellphones. But even more important, none had an emergency-preparedness kit.
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (25 Apr 2012)

Good reading material:

31 Days to Survival: A Complete Plan for Emergency Preparedness


----------



## LineJumper (27 Apr 2012)

Picked up one of these at Cabelas for the bugout bag. Seems like a good emergency light piece 'o kit. No good in a group setting, but I always enjoyed being 'the only man in the tent'.

http://jakpak.com/


----------



## a_majoor (30 Jul 2012)

Reference guide to the Apocalypse:

Long-Term Survival In The Coming Dark Age: Preparing to Live after Society Crumbles (Paperback)


----------



## a_majoor (3 Mar 2013)

A wider look at how to be prepared for the coming hard times (long essay part 1 of 2):

http://accordingtohoyt.com/2013/03/02/going-down-easy/#comment-59167



> *Going Down Easy*
> Posted on March 2, 2013 | 136 Comments
> 
> I really wanted to title this “How to pack for Armageddon” but that is not right, and not something I can do anyway.  There are tons of sites on that.  What to pack in the scaredy bag, what to have for “shelter in place.”
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (3 Mar 2013)

Part 2

http://accordingtohoyt.com/2013/03/02/going-down-easy/#comment-59167



> You’re not going to have to make your own furniture – see above.  We’ve gotten used to changing furniture at the drop of a hat because we stopped liking something, but if things get rough we stop throwing it away, and I bet you that what we have will last generations.  (Here I do have advice on what to choose. And what to have.)
> 
> This is not saying that things will be either comfortable or wonderful.
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (28 Jul 2013)

Written as a funny article (firing a zip line out the window and escaping an endless meeting/PowerPoint presentation has crossed my mind from time to time), but for some people this might be exactly what they need to escape a dangerous situation. Sailors take note:

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/04/the-most-dangerous-object-2104/



> Most Dangerous Object in the Office: The Rocket-Propelled Ikaros Line Thrower
> BY BOB PARKS04.01.136:30 AM
> 
> Photo: Matthew Reamer
> When we’re stuck in a meeting, we usually text a savior to call us out of the room. But ever since this $599 maritime rescue device came in, we’ve been dreaming about zip-lining out the window. The 8.8-pound waterproof canister uses solid rocket fuel to launch a safety line almost 1,000 feet. To operate, simply pull the safety pin (it’s a rope grenade!), rest against your thigh to cushion the recoil (try not to worry about that half pound of rocket fuel going off near your junk), and pull the trigger. The 4-mm nylon rope can hold up to 450 pounds of waterlogged shipwreck survivors. Warning: If you do use this to bail out of a meeting, your exit may not go unnoticed.


----------



## a_majoor (30 Jul 2013)

Amazon.com is now getting into the meme. Posted under "Industrial & Scientific", Zombie Apocalypse Supplies

Didn't see any Bayonets... ;D


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (31 Jul 2013)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Didn't see any Bayonets... ;D


Then it's not a proper zombie prepardness kit.  And who wants noise reduction equipment?  So the zombie can sneak up on you?  My hearing protection is not exactly high on the priority list if a horde is trying to eat me and my family.


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Aug 2013)

You need one of these.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 Aug 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> You need one of these.


Agreed Jim, but why not ramp it up a little so you have more reach to deal with the undead horde.





From the description, "Find yourself backed into a corner with the undead on the move? Grab your Gator Pro. It has an aggressive, multi-purpose blade that can be used as an axe, a machete, or knife to filet your way through any walker offensive. In battle, the extra-grippy rubberized handle keeps the blade securely in hand. If the undead come calling, let the Gator Pro answer the door."


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Aug 2013)

I like it. Nice..... ;D


----------



## a_majoor (23 Sep 2013)

After the apocalypse, you can do many interesting things with the tools you thoughtfully packed and materials you scavenge from the ruins of civilization, like this home made chicken plucking machine.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMydVdwmuws

(didn't seem to fit anywhere else)


----------



## a_majoor (9 Oct 2013)

The real cause of the Apocalypse:

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/10/chelyabinsk-frequent-impact/



> *Russian Meteor Explosion Might Mean Earth Gets Hit More Often Than We Think*
> BY ADAM MANN10.07.139:30 AM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (22 Dec 2013)

The ultimate slow cooker, uses no external power (essentially a giant tea cosy). Perfect for places where fuel or power is limited, as well as simply getting the parts of a meal together quickly (cook, boil or simer the various pots for 5 min then stick it inside the Wonderbag):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ESI96SW/?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&linkCode=ur2&pf_rd_i=507846&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=1646021942&pf_rd_r=1BY52PQBFGYRXS0HCB0Z&pf_rd_s=right-3&pf_rd_t=101&tag=insta0c-20



> *What's a Wonderbag?*
> 
> Wonderbag is a simple but revolutionary portable slow cooker. It continues to cook food, which has been brought to a boil by conventional methods for up to 12 hours, without the additional use of fuel. No plugs. No Fuss.
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (3 Jan 2014)

A pretty neat camping grill that fits nicely inot a getaway bag or backpack:

http://www.wired.com/design/2014/01/israeli-soldier-develops-grill-for-recon-missions/



> *An Ex-Soldier Designs an Ingenious, Badass Grill for Camping Out*
> BY JOSEPH FLAHERTY01.02.1412:30 PM
> 
> No one expects to have access to a Viking range or other high-end kitchen amenities when camping, but it doesn’t mean outdoorsy folks should settle for unsteady, unsightly camp grills. These nominally portable appliances take up an oversize amount of space in backpacks that are already filled to the brim and are just an errant s’more swing away from toppling into a nylon tent, turning a vacation into a visit to the burn unit.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (20 Jan 2014)

: I guess we're all doomed if Ambien turns us into "zombie killing machines".  :facepalm:

alternet.org



> *America's Number One Prescription Sleep Aid Could Trigger 'Zombies,' Murder and Other Disturbing Behavior*
> 
> 
> Ambien is becoming better known for triggering bizarre behavior than it is for treating insomnia.
> ...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (21 Jan 2014)

Take Ambien - Dream of Zacks … Become a Quisling ???


----------



## Journeyman (21 Jan 2014)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Take Ambien - Dream of Zacks … Become a Quisling ???


 Vidkun Quisling -- Ted Kennedy.  Tomato -- tom_ah_to      :dunno:


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (21 Jan 2014)

Quisling: From "World War Z" (the book, not the movie), humans that lost their mind, believe themselves to be Zombies and started acting exactly like the Zombies, even though not infected.


----------



## MARS (21 Jan 2014)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Quisling: From "World War Z" (the book, not the movie), humans that lost their mind, believe themselves to be Zombies and started acting exactly like the Zombies, even though not infected.



Great book.  The Quisling concept was also pretty neat


----------



## a_majoor (1 Apr 2014)

Taking the concept to the entirely next level:

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/30/opinion/sunday/civilizations-starter-kit.html?_r=1



> *Civilization’s Starter Kit*
> By LEWIS DARTNELLMARCH 29, 2014
> 
> I’M an astrobiologist — I study the essential building blocks of life, on this planet and others. But I don’t know how to fix a dripping tap, or what to do when the washing machine goes on the blink. I don’t know how to bake bread, let alone grow wheat. I’m utterly useless with my hands. My father-in-law used to joke that I had three degrees, but didn’t know anything about anything, whereas he graduated summa cum laude from the University of Life.
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (25 Apr 2014)

When the apocalypse strikes, getting things done with the least amount of effort will be very important. This axe uses physics in a novel way to make splitting wood easier and safer for the woodcutter. A bit expensive, but if wood burning stoves are the only source of heat and cooking, then suddenly this makes a lot of sense:

http://www.geek.com/news/physics-exploiting-axe-splits-wood-in-record-time-1591725/



> *Physics-exploiting axe splits wood in record time*
> 
> News By Ryan Whitwam Apr. 20, 2014 10:45 am
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Apr 2014)

The people in my office always joke, that when the SHTF, they are coming to my house "because he has everything we need".

I tell them I won't be there as I don't stockpile food stuffs and water, etc.

However, before they leave their place because they've run out, I'll likely be there, because what I do have is guns and ammo

And with those two things I can get whatever I need from the sheep.  ;D


----------



## cupper (28 May 2014)

The only tool you will need.

Be sure to check out the product reviews. ;D

http://www.amazon.com/Wenger-16999-Swiss-Knife-Giant/dp/B001DZTJRQ/ref=sr_1_1?tag=ohmy0c-20

The Wenger Giant Knife includes 87 implements for almost any situation: 
2.5-inch 60% serrated locking blade
Nail file
Nail cleaner
Corkscrew
Adjustable pliers with wire crimper and cutter
Removable screwdriver bit adapter
2.5-inch blade for Official World Scout Knife
Spring-loaded, locking needle-nose pliers with wire cutter
Removable screwdiver bit holder
Phillips head screwdriver bit 0 Phillips head screwdriver bit 1
Phillips head screwdriver bit 2
Flat head screwdriver bit 0.5mm x 3.5mm
Flat head screwdriver bit 0.6mm x 4.0mm
Flat head screwdriver bit 1.0mm x 6.5mm
Magnetized recessed bit holder
Double-cut wood saw with ruler
Chain rivet setter
Removable 5mm
Allen wrench
Screwdriver for slotted and Phillips head screws
Removable tool for adjusting spokes
10mm Hexagonal key for nuts
Removable 4mm curved allen wrench with Phillips head screwdriver
Patented locking screwdriver
Universal wrench
2.4-inch springless scissors with serrated self-sharpening design
1.65-inch clip point utility blade
Phillips head screwdriver
2.5-inch clip-point blade
Club face cleaner
2.4-inch round tip blade
Patented locking screwdriver
Cap lifter
Can opener
Shoe spike wrench
Divot repair tool
4mm Allen wrench
2.5-inch blade
Fine metal file with precision screwdriver
Double-cut wood saw with ruler
Cupped cigar cutter with double honed edges
12/20-gauge choke tube tool
Watch case back opening tool
Snap shackle
Mineral crystal magnifier
Compass
Straight edge, ruler (in./cm)
Telescopic pointer
Fish scaler
Hook dis-gorger
Line guide
Shortix laboratory key
Micro tool holder
Micro tool adapter
Micro scraper, straight
Micro scraper,curved
Laser pointer with 300-foot range
Metal file
Metal saw
Flashlight
Micro tool holder
Phillips head screwdriver 1.5mm
Screwdriver 1.2mm
Screwdriver .8mm
Fine fork for watch spring bars
Reamer
Pin punch 1.2mm
Pin pinch .8mm
Round needle file
Removable tool holder with expandable receptacle
Removable tool holder
Special self-centering screwdriver for gunsights
Flat Phillips head screwdriver
Chisel-point reamer
Mineral crystal magnifier
Small ruler
Extension tool
Sping-loaded, locking flat nose needle-nose pliers
Removable screwdriver bit holder
Phillips head screwdriver bit 0
Phillips head screwdriver bit 1
Phillips head screwdriver bit 2
Flat head screwdriver bit 0.5mm x 3.5mm
Flat head screwdriver bit 0.6mm x 4.0mm
Flat head screwdriver bit 1.0mm x 6.5mm
Magnetized recessed bit holder
Tire tread gauge
Fiber optic tool holder
Can opener
Patented locking screwdriver
Cap lifter
Wire stripper
Reamer
Awl
Toothpick
Tweezers
Key ring

Product Description

This giant Swiss Army knife from Wenger is designed with an incredible 87 implements that perform 141 functions, making it the only tool you'll need to get any job done. Whether in your pack or on display, the Giant Knife is sure to be a conversation starter. Packaged in a Black Plastic Box.


----------



## a_majoor (3 Aug 2014)

Jumpstarting civilization with a how to book:

http://www.wired.com/2014/07/whats-your-post-apocalypse-gameplan/



> *What’s Your Post-Apocalypse Game Plan?*
> BY NICHOLAS STUBBS   07.31.14  |   8:37 AM  |   PERMALINK
> 
> Dartnell forged his own steel knife with the help of a 1700s-era blacksmith.   Lewis Dartnell
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (19 Dec 2014)

Alcohol will be a very important trade good and all purpose substance(fuel, disinfectant, drink, etc.)

This still seems pretty easy to make and straightforward to use:

http://www.popsci.com/making-moonshine-homebuilt-reflux-still



> *MAKING MOONSHINE IN A HOMEBUILT REFLUX STILL*
> HACKETT DISTILLS SOME DRINKABLE BIOFUEL
> By Chris Hackett  Posted December 16, 2014
> 
> ...


----------

